# Yoga.



## bscastro (Apr 15, 2002)

Greetings,

Does anyone here currenlty use yoga to supplement their martial arts training? I tried a couple beginner workouts with my sister and I can see that regular practice can probably help my flexibility and relaxation greatly. Does anyone here have more extensive experience with yoga and can talk about its benefits, particularly for the martial artist?

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## theneuhauser (Apr 18, 2002)

yoga is really great. i have tried some myself. with a good yogi, one can learn to meditate deeply it is good for the soul. the stretching, is not 100% applicable to martial arts because it is mostly passive and relaxed stretching. as you know martial artists must be strong and explosive throughout their range of flexibility. 
i utilize chi gong for relaxation and power. also tai chi is a great way to teach yourself to think and act with a clear mind. i believe that its good to acheive calmness any way necessary.
either way i am sure that it will be good for you.


----------



## bscastro (Apr 18, 2002)

I have met a few people who have done yoga and/or Chi Kung. They seem to be very relaxed individuals who look young for their age. I will probably try to pick up one of the other, having tried both briefly. Right now it's both time and money limiting me, but I think it would be a great exercise not just as a martial artist, but in general.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Dronak (Apr 18, 2002)

I tried learning some basic yoga stuff a few years ago.  It was too stationary for my tastes at the time though.    Take this position and hold for 10 breaths, new position, hold, etc.  What I liked more was some of the more dynamic exercises where you flowed from one posture to another.  That led me to look into tai chi and later got me started in my study of martial arts through a school club.  From what I remember, the yoga was kind of nice for some stretches, but it wasn't quite what I was looking for at the time.  I liked tai chi better, but that's just me.


----------



## migo (May 1, 2002)

I just started doing Yoga to supplement my Martial Arts and it seems to be working. I'm doing Ashtanga Yoga which is fast paced and really makes me sweat, more than my Martial Arts practices do.


----------



## Nightingale (May 3, 2002)

I use kenpo to get pumped up, and yoga to relax.


----------



## RoninWolf (Jun 3, 2002)

In general yoga has fairly well established health benefits. However, caution should be exercised - some of the positions are contraindicated for people with high blood pressure, eye problems, varicose veins and a number of other disorders. 

    Also positions such as the plow are considered to put too much pressure on the neck by some physiologists and human movement studies types.


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 3, 2002)

you're absolutely right.  This is why people need to do research before starting any kind of physical activity, especially if they have a medical condition.


----------



## Yari (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bscastro _
> 
> *Greetings,
> 
> ...



It depends on how you define yoga. Any kind of relaxation, emphesized on breathing and movment is a kind of yoga. I do that, but blending yoga philosophy with MA, isn't my cup of tea.

/yari


----------



## tunetigress (Jun 3, 2002)

I have trained in Yoga in several styles under a number of different instructors over the past twenty-some years.  I made it to an 'advanced' level in 'Iyengar Yoga,'  which  puts  a heavy emphasis on 'proper' position and body alignment, above all.  I found this training really helped make it easy to learn the stances and body positions in Kenpo, as I found them surprisingly similar. 

For women, the training Yoga provides in opening and expanding the chest and abdominal area  is very effective.  The training in breath control could benefit anyone.  But now, years later, what I use Yoga for mostly is stretching and warm-up for MA training.  

Yoga also has a number of 'routines' that you can run through much like a Kata.  The one I use the most is the 'Sun Salutation" which makes a dandy stretching exercise with which to start your day.  A few runs through that on both sides every morning is a very energizing way to limber up and wake up while stretching out those morning kinks and cracks.

Most non-MA people that I know seem to use Yoga for relaxation, fitness (no kidding!) or to get out and be 'social.'  I think that Martial Artists who try to 'compare' Yoga with their favorite Art might consider it 'boring' due to the slow, quiet pace of the instruction, and the long, stationary periods used to hold and 'work' each pose.  Some though, will surely see some benefit in adding  this type of slower-paced, relaxing, and limb-loosening activity to their day.  I think it all depends on what you are looking for........  :asian:


----------



## Tachi (Jun 10, 2002)

I've studied Yoga and Chi Kung as supplement to my regular art, and have found that I personally preferred the Chi Kung, even though the Yoga is totally awesome!  I noticed that I could think through Chi Kung exercises as slow and deliberate applications as well as energy builders and relaxers.  I definitely enjoy Yoga practice, but I think I'm not diciplined enough to stay still that long  


Cheers -


Tachi


----------



## bscastro (Jun 10, 2002)

Interesting responses. I guess with Yoga I would hope to gain some flexibility and strength (a different kind of strength than what I'm getting with calisthenics and lifting weights). Also, the breathing is what I found interesting. My sister has been doing it for a little bit, and she's experienced much improvement in her posture, breathing, and flexibility. I know there are different kinds, so I think I'll have to look around to see what suits me.

Bryan


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 10, 2002)

before you walk into a yoga class, check up on the different kinds online.  

There is a kind of "heat" yoga where people work out in over 100 degrees... some people swear by it, but from a scientific perspective, its not very safe.  I'd be careful in a class like that.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 16, 2008)

bscastro said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Does anyone here currenlty use yoga to supplement their martial arts training? I tried a couple beginner workouts with my sister and I can see that regular practice can probably help my flexibility and relaxation greatly. Does anyone here have more extensive experience with yoga and can talk about its benefits, particularly for the martial artist?
> 
> ...


 
Hey let&#8217;s resurrect a long dead thread or just :deadhorse either way I got to use that beat a dead horse thing again 

Yes I do, I currently train Power Yoga as part of my MA training and it seems to fit what I am doing in CMA rather well. I did try Kripalu many years ago but I did not stick with it and to be honest I like the power Yoga much better.


----------



## teekin (Sep 17, 2008)

Yup, I do Prana Yoga at least 1x a week, should start 2nd class in 2 weeks. I find it slows down my mind, gets me to relax, let go and stretch all the muscles, especialy the hip flexors. Prana has a strength element to it as well, holding a deep Warrior pose for 4-5 minutes breaks a sweat. I would think anybody who does martail arts would benifit from Yoga. Ever notice that men don't seem to go but they are the ones who need to the most?:whip1:
 Lori


----------



## Brother John (Jul 31, 2010)

bscastro said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Does anyone here currenlty use yoga to supplement their martial arts training? I tried a couple beginner workouts with my sister and I can see that regular practice can probably help my flexibility and relaxation greatly. Does anyone here have more extensive experience with yoga and can talk about its benefits, particularly for the martial artist?
> 
> ...


I do Yoga along with my MA training and it's GREAT!!!
I originally got into it just to supplement my other training methods. NOW....I'm REALLY into it and consider myself as a "Yogi" as well as a "Martial artist" now.

I think you'll find it has even more benefits for you than you think. Strength of core muslces, coordination, balance, mental focus.....  
it's GOOOOOD stuff.

Your Brother
John


----------



## zDom (Aug 5, 2010)

I recently began attending a yoga class offered at the local YMCA on a regular basis.

Like any other physical activity, you get out of it what you put into it. I end up soaking my shirt with sweat in each one-hour session. I'm sure it grosses out the 20 ladies in there, but I am seeing positive results in my fitness.

I suspect like martial art classes, the instructor is the critical make or break factor for yoga, not the particular style.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 5, 2010)

zDom said:


> I recently began attending a yoga class offered at the local YMCA on a regular basis.
> 
> Like any other physical activity, you get out of it what you put into it. I end up soaking my shirt with sweat in each one-hour session. I'm sure it grosses out the 20 ladies in there, but I am seeing positive results in my fitness.
> 
> I suspect like martial art classes, the instructor is the critical make or break factor for yoga, not the particular style.


 
Aww man Kundalini is the best the ultimate yoga&#8230; Kundalini rules and all others drool 

My take on it is the same as yours the teacher as well as what the students is after is more important than style. 

When I trained Kripalu the teacher was....well... ok as was the style but I left it because the teacher although good did not seem to have the depth of understating of Kripalu I needed. When I did, and will do again as soon as my knee allows, Integral and Hatha the teacher was outstanding and really help me a lot in my postures. But based on my Veda I am suppose to do 8 or more fast Sun Salutations every morning and when I could do it I was sweating like crazy before I was done.

In between the two I did a bit of power yoga but that was on my own and with the help of a friend and it was still better for me than my first go with Yoga and no where near as good as my last try.


----------



## Laus (Aug 9, 2010)

I practice a form of hot yoga twice a week. It does amazing things for my martial arts and my health in general.


----------



## Julian Figiel (Aug 14, 2010)

bscastro said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Does anyone here currenlty use yoga to supplement their martial arts training? I tried a couple beginner workouts with my sister and I can see that regular practice can probably help my flexibility and relaxation greatly. Does anyone here have more extensive experience with yoga and can talk about its benefits, particularly for the martial artist?
> 
> ...



Bryan, 
Yoga is the first ever method of total well being. Yoga is an extremely old, ancient, and powerful tradition. All that tai chi, qi gong, and other fitness methods are just variations of Yoga. Not saying that they aren't effective, just saying that Yoga is the mother/father of it all. Don't think that Yoga is just about getting a nice gentle, and relaxing stretch... It can be one of the most powerful methods of strengthening if you use it correctly. Have you ever heard of isometrics? Hold a plank position for long periods of time while using proper breath, and you will gain better abdominal strength than those who waste there time doing sit-ups and crunches.


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 29, 2010)

I do yoga every day and did it all my life. It works out the whole body, so its great for keeping lean. The obvious benefit for martial arts would be flexibility and balance. I am by far the most flexible person in my judo class and I am the only guy.

However all my flexibility did for me so far was to amaze the black belts at how they could bend my body using their judo XD . I am a beginner still, so I dont know about the martial arts part. If I wouldnt be so flexible, some of the things they did to me would have really hurt me, but I guess they did them because they know by now it doesnt hurt me.


----------

